# Plants for a Nano Vivarium



## Teckdragon (Apr 9, 2011)

I have an Exo Terra Nano (8"x8"x12") that I'd like to turn into a nano vivarium. I probably won't be putting any animals in it (unless perhaps its a hatchling gecko), but I'd like to use some live plants. I'll more than likely be doing the GS/coco method, but I don't want the tank to be too crowded. So what would you recommend for plants? I was thinking maybe ficus pumila or a jewel orchid, but I'm open to suggestions. What are your thoughts on a bromeliad? I'm open to any and all suggestions, as this tank is going to be used as an accent piece for a friend's desk.


----------



## boabab95 (Nov 5, 2009)

C. parva, Soleirolia soleirolii, any small orchids, oak leaf fig, Selaginella sp. , etc...


----------



## Ross (Feb 10, 2008)

Peperomia prostrata, Rhaphidophora pachyphylla (Black Jungle sells this one), Philodendron sp. 'Burle Marx Fantasy', Microgramma spp., Selaginella uncinata, Ficus sp. Panama (also at Black Jungle), small Pleurothallid orchids, etc.

I'd stay away from Ficus pumila. Unless your friend will actively prune it, it will overgrow everything else in the tank. I'd recommend Ficus sp. Panama or Ficus pumila var. quercifolia (oakleaf), but even that one can be a nuisance once it gets established.

For bromeliads, avoid using anything larger than Neoregelia sp. 'Fireball'. Maybe try Neo. 'Midget', lilliputiana, or some Tillandsia spp.


----------

